# the weather sounds a bit grim



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Judging by the posts on facebook, it seems to be seriously wet over there in Spain, especially in Javea. I've also heard there's snow in the Malaga region!!!??? Is this because I'm gonna be spending the winter out there????? Seriously tho, is everyone ok???

Jo xxx


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Blue skies and 16 degrees here near Toledo


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Judging by the posts on facebook, it seems to be seriously wet over there in Spain, especially in Javea. I've also heard there's snow in the Malaga region!!!??? Is this because I'm gonna be spending the winter out there????? Seriously tho, is everyone ok???
> 
> Jo xxx


yes pretty grim - not actually raining here atm, but so much rain inland which has all the dry rivers running our way - that with the high seas means that at 7:30 this morning they decided to close the schools due to the very high risk of flooding............. until further notice!!

as of right now that hasn't yet been lifted

it's really windy but dry atm - & my students want their lessons this evening so I'll be braving it in a couple of hours 

lots more rain expected tonight & the Orange alerts for rain & costeros are continuing into Wednesday!!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Yep, seen lots on the news about this. Here in Barcelona it's sunny, blue sky and about 17 degrees.
Good luck xabiachica - be careful please! Wonder how long the schools will stay closed for...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> Yep, seen lots on the news about this. Here in Barcelona it's sunny, blue sky and about 17 degrees.
> Good luck xabiachica - be careful please! Wonder how long the schools will stay closed for...


the ayuntamiento have just sent a message out that they are waiting to hear - we're still on red alert (not for weather, but for the danger of floods from the rain inland) 

since our own weather alerts are raised already for tomorrow & Wednesday I wouldn't be surprised if they close tomorrow - & Wednesday is a strike day anyway....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

this is a 5 minute walk from my house ( from here https://www.facebook.com/pages/Xàbia-Meravellosa-Jávea-Maravillosa/136871216330280 )


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

It seems that the typically driest parts of Spain are at the moment the wettest parts. We had snow on the high ground near Totana over the weekend. Thirteen years ago I remember the same sort of weather in November but it didn´t last and we had some very good weather during the rest of the winter. Just sit it out and wait!!!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> the ayuntamiento have just sent a message out that they are waiting to hear - we're still on red alert (not for weather, but for the danger of floods from the rain inland)
> 
> since our own weather alerts are raised already for tomorrow & Wednesday I wouldn't be surprised if they close tomorrow - & Wednesday is a strike day anyway....


Hope it clears up soon. General strike will be interesting...

Can't believe those pictures!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Trying to snow in Sax


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

well, it hasn't actually rained all day

I have to go out in 20 mins


it just started raining 

no doubt by the time I finish my classes I'll be wading across the river that my road turns into


thank goodness for dd2's new wellies


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

The snow was in Sierra Nevada :smow:. 
We had a wild spell yesterday afternoon with strong winds and showers :typing:. The temperature fell right down to 12C at lunchtime. Much warmer today though & sunny :smokin:.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

jojo said:


> Judging by the posts on facebook, it seems to be seriously wet over there in Spain, especially in Javea. I've also heard there's snow in the Malaga region!!!??? Is this because I'm gonna be spending the winter out there????? Seriously tho, is everyone ok???
> 
> Jo xxx


I have a weather station and we have now recorded 10 consecutive days of rainfall, minimum 3 mm which was this morning, maximum 55mm in any one day...it really has been quite soggy JoJo!! Today has been nice however...at last  ( This upcoming Friday is looking a bit grim again unfortunately).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

back to school tomorrow :clap2:


then strike on Wednesday


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Last week, tuesday to friday was the longest I've ever gone without seeing the sun!! Saturday I got sunburnt at the car boot & sunday & today we are back to cloud /rain. I'm fed up pumping out the well which catches rainwater to ensure the house doesn't flood again !! Both front & back are quagmires so even if it stopped now it'll take 3 weeks before you'd be able to pick the olives !
Trying to actually clean the house & redecorate with weather like this & 3 dogs is an absolute nightmare.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

our new alerts came into effect at 6am - orange alert for wind & high seas, yellow alert for rain

after an eerily calm night, just before my alarm went off at 6:30am I became aware of the toldos & persianas rattling - & it started raining!!!


how's that for accuracy!


the schools are still open though :clap2:


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

No rain due here today or tomorrow but the weekend is looking as though we might have another deluge. Locals here have been saying we might be in for another winter like three years ago. Weather map seems to show no rain here and the wind is blowing the rain clouds into the Med.


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

thrax said:


> No rain due here today or tomorrow but the weekend is looking as though we might have another deluge. Locals here have been saying we might be in for another winter like three years ago. Weather map seems to show no rain here and the wind is blowing the rain clouds into the Med.


Thanks for the map. The only blue is directly over us!!!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

thrax said:


> No rain due here today or tomorrow but the weekend is looking as though we might have another deluge. *Locals here have been saying we might be in for another winter like three years ago.* Weather map seems to show no rain here and the wind is blowing the rain clouds into the Med.


What was the winter like three years ago? :s


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jaws101 said:


> Thanks for the map. The only blue is directly over us!!!


here's a link - there's lots of info on the site - it's a govt site & shows the warnings & everything

this link is to the pic above - it has a facility to watch the path of the rain over the past several hours as well

El Tiempo. Radar - Composición Península y Baleares - Últimas 12 horas - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

goingtobcn said:


> What was the winter like three years ago? :s


Three months of almost non-stop rain, landslides, roads washed away, etc.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

el romeral said:


> The snow was in Sierra Nevada :smow:.


All the higher peaks around here are snowcapped and we're 80 km North of Sierra Nevada.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Three months of almost non-stop rain, landslides, roads washed away, etc.


Where abouts exactly is it that you live in Britain then boldilocks?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

virgil said:


> Where abouts exactly is it that you live in Britain then boldilocks?


lol!

actually, although I live nowhere near him, we had a whole cliff fall down a few winters ago - lots of families nearly lost their homes - the ayuntamiento has spent a fortune shoring it up again

also, 5 winters ago we had massive floods here 

these cars aren't in a river....










the canal broke its banks 










and a lot of boats ended up on the beach


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

virgil said:


> Where abouts exactly is it that you live in Britain then boldilocks?


LOL. I have to say that the rain I experienced when we lived in Spain was shocking compared to anything I've ever seen in the UK. Apart from the rain itself, its the topography of Spain. The mountains and plains in the centre allow huge volumes of water to run down to the sea, gathering speed across the densely populated areas. 

Jo xxx


----------



## cornish pride (Nov 13, 2012)

*La Marina Costa Blanca*

Here it is raining cats and dogs, does anyone know how long this is supposed to last.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

cornish pride said:


> Here it is raining cats and dogs, does anyone know how long this is supposed to last.


Hopefully it'll stop by 28th December cos thats when we're going over for a few months????!!!!! Xabiachica on here is "the weather girl" lol, so hopefully she'll know something???

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Hopefully it'll stop by 28th December cos thats when we're going over for a few months????!!!!! Xabiachica on here is "the weather girl" lol, so hopefully she'll know something???
> 
> Jo xxx


lol
I know that in _my _area it's set in for the rest of the week - beyond that - I doubt anyone knows


this does happen pretty much every November though....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

*Omg!!!*

*LOOK WHAT'S COMING MY WAY!!!*


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

Yikes and my way too! 

STOCK UP ON FOOD
STOCK UP ON SUPPLIES
STOCK UP ON FUEL

OMG PANIC!!!

Just kidding... But I'd better bring in that patio furniture!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

according to a friend who is "into" the weather, that Thing", as it is going across Spain is going to drag cold air down from the Arctic and freeze the UK in a week or so???????????????

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

this thing jojo??


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

jojo said:


> LOL. I have to say that the rain I experienced when we lived in Spain was shocking compared to anything I've ever seen in the UK. Apart from the rain itself, its the topography of Spain. The mountains and plains in the centre allow huge volumes of water to run down to the sea, gathering speed across the densely populated areas.
> 
> Jo xxx


That's if they don't reduce the 7km wide flood plain to a 100m space & then wonder why the bridge falls down ! Or once it's past that we'll build another dual carriageway across the lowest point & just stick a few pipes under so the water , that for centuries has spread out over a huge area , is now backed up & so floods hundreds of houses including me !


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> lol!
> 
> actually, although I live nowhere near him, we had a whole cliff fall down a few winters ago - lots of families nearly lost their homes - the ayuntamiento has spent a fortune shoring it up again
> 
> ...


Good grief! - how very tragic  
We experienced a tropical storm in Los Cristianos, Tenerife, in the mid 90's when we lived there but - nothing like that devastating storm ... reminds me of Hastings c1987!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> *LOOK WHAT'S COMING MY WAY!!!*


That looks like one of those ugly deep sea fish from Captain Nemo...

a bit like this one:



http://oceana.org/sites/default/files/explore/creatures/ocean349lovhat_003_rep.jpg


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> That looks like one of those ugly deep sea fish from Captain Nemo...


it does a bit 


& it has bladder trouble right over us right now!


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes, that weather system does look like a fish- a Stingray! I don't like what this rain and wind is doing to my recent window frame painting, its poured through the seals! and I've just mopped up half a bucket of rain water from the breakfast room floor.
I'm lucky to live on higher ground, I wouldn't be surprised if some poor people in Javea have had floods, living in lower laying areas.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> That looks like one of those ugly deep sea fish from Captain Nemo...
> 
> a bit like this one:
> 
> ...


what sort of fish is it??

I just asked my daughter (she knows all sorts of odd things) 


she said 'an ugly one'!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> what sort of fish is it??
> 
> I just asked my daughter (she knows all sorts of odd things)
> 
> ...


A hatchet fish


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> That's if they don't reduce the 7km wide flood plain to a 100m space & then wonder why the bridge falls down ! Or once it's past that we'll build another dual carriageway across the lowest point & just stick a few pipes under so the water , that for centuries has spread out over a huge area , is now backed up & so floods hundreds of houses including me !



..... and then they call it global warming 

Jo xxx


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

jojo said:


> ..... and then they call it global warming
> 
> Jo xxx


I think it's better to call it "climate change". Mind you, a bit of global warming would go down nicely right now, I reckon


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Navas said:


> I think it's better to call it "climate change". Mind you, a bit of global warming would go down nicely right now, I reckon


a bit of underfloor heating wouldn't go amiss - it seems to have packed up on me


----------



## chica de cocentaina (Jul 25, 2011)

after all this rain...it almost looked like a tsunami heading our way this morning! Luckily, it's only cloud!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

chica de cocentaina said:


> after all this rain...it almost looked like a tsunami heading our way this morning! Luckily, it's only cloud!!


amazing!!

looks like it has stopped raining?


----------



## chica de cocentaina (Jul 25, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> amazing!!
> 
> looks like it has stopped raining?


yes, at the moment it has...but I'm not holding my breath!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

chica de cocentaina said:


> yes, at the moment it has...but I'm not holding my breath!!


nor me

the sun was shining brightly a few mins ago

that didn't last long....

text from school at 7am to say the schools are closed again due to the weather

& our usually dry river is very high - & it runs right next to my girls' school, so if that overflowed they wouldn't get home if they were there - we live just the other side of the river - the fence you can see on the left of the pic is the school playground


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

chica de cocentaina said:


> after all this rain...it almost looked like a tsunami heading our way this morning! Luckily, it's only cloud!!


OMG It's the end of the world


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

The blue on the weather map yesterday must have been blue sky. It´s sunny here today in Totana, Murcia.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

this is usually a dry riverbed - & we have more rain to come in the next 36-48 hours apparently!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Those dry arroyos are dangerous - we looked at one house with a dry arroyo right behind it ("there's only a bit of stream in if there happens to be a cloudburst up on the sierra") - that house isn't there now - washed away in 2009/20 winter.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Those dry arroyos are dangerous - we looked at one house with a dry arroyo right behind it ("there's only a bit of stream in if there happens to be a cloudburst up on the sierra") - that house isn't there now - washed away in 2009/20 winter.



this one eventually runs past my daughters' school - the photo I posted earlier

judging by the video it's probably higher now

we're waiting to find out if the schools are open tomorrow - there is still a risk of flooding if we get more rain - although we don't have any alerts as such atm


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We've had two lovely hot sunny days.
I'm sitting in an unheated house in Tshirt and jeans.

Rain forecast for Friday, another sunny day tomorrow.

That's why it's called Costa del SOL!!


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> this one eventually runs past my daughters' school - the photo I posted earlier
> 
> judging by the video it's probably higher now
> 
> we're waiting to find out if the schools are open tomorrow - there is still a risk of flooding if we get more rain - although we don't have any alerts as such atm


How about this property x/chica, would there be any danger of it suffering from the affects of any localized flooding if things got REALLY bad?

2 bedroom terraced bungalow for sale in Valencia, Alicante, Javea, Spain


----------



## chica de cocentaina (Jul 25, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> AVINGUDA RIU GORGOS 2 EL 14/11/2012 - YouTube
> 
> this is usually a dry riverbed - & we have more rain to come in the next 36-48 hours apparently!


well, judging by the amount of rain we still have pouring down up here, your river could well get a bit higher ......


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

chica de cocentaina said:


> well, judging by the amount of rain we still have pouring down up here, your river could well get a bit higher ......


someone just told me it has dropped a bit

PLEASE don't let it get higher again - & PLEASE don't let us get more rain tonight - & PLEASE let the schools be open tomorrow!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

virgil said:


> How about this property x/chica, would there be any danger of it suffering from the affects of any localized flooding if things got REALLY bad?
> 
> 2 bedroom terraced bungalow for sale in Valencia, Alicante, Javea, Spain


I don't know the area or this particular property but that muddy track where a small stream crosses is in a dip that if it rains heavily could very quickly be a raging torrent a number of metres across and maybe a metre or more deep. In the rest of the outdoor pics, the land looks quite dry as if it hasn't rained for a bit so, if that track has that much water crossing it when it is dry, what will it be like after heavy rain? 

Figure it out for yourself. A heavy downpour even for just a short while (e.g. a thunderstorm) can put one heck of a lot of water on the ground.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> I don't know the area or this particular property but that muddy track where a small stream crosses is in a dip that if it rains heavily could very quickly be a raging torrent a number of metres across and maybe a metre or more deep. In the rest of the outdoor pics, the land looks quite dry as if it hasn't rained for a bit so, if that track has that much water crossing it when it is dry, what will it be like after heavy rain?
> 
> Figure it out for yourself. A heavy downpour even for just a short while (e.g. a thunderstorm) can put one heck of a lot of water on the ground.


I can't quite work out where it is :confused2:

the little icon on the map is nowhere near where the description says it is

it says 10 mins walk to the Old Town & it's a terraced house - I can't think of any properties in that area like that

the pictures seem to suggest it's fairly high up - as it would be if it's near the Ermita - the roads up there aren't exactly 'made' though, so if actual flooding wasn't an issue the roads would be pretty nasty in a downpour


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I wonder if the market will be open tomorrow in Javea, the rain on the forecast looks a lot lighter, I'm being optimistic and hope we don't get any!


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> I don't know the area or this particular property but that muddy track where a small stream crosses is in a dip that if it rains heavily could very quickly be a raging torrent a number of metres across and maybe a metre or more deep. In the rest of the outdoor pics, the land looks quite dry as if it hasn't rained for a bit so, if that track has that much water crossing it when it is dry, what will it be like after heavy rain?
> 
> Figure it out for yourself. A heavy downpour even for just a short while (e.g. a thunderstorm) can put one heck of a lot of water on the ground.


Yes, it's amazing what a cloudburst can do Boscastle flood of 2004 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
We were living high up on Bodmin Moor in a village (Hamlet) called Warleggan back at that time, and it was bad enough up there I seem to remember and, of course it wasn't only the Boscastle area that suffered from the deluge. 

I'm always weary of a risk of flooding when it comes to purchasing property, it comes from living in Cornwall for the last 15 years I suppose


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I can't quite work out where it is :confused2:
> 
> the little icon on the map is nowhere near where the description says it is
> 
> ...


Yes, I've had the same problem with checking out property in the UK using estate agents websites, I usually do a streetview, and then 'walk' up and down the road 'til I recognize the property 

And ... speaking of which, that property in Xabia is just one (of many) that I came across some months ago, liked the look of, and stuck in my favourites, until such times as, well - you never know


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

virgil said:


> Yes, I've had the same problem with checking out property in the UK using estate agents websites, I usually do a streetview, and then 'walk' up and down the road 'til I recognize the property
> 
> And ... speaking of which, that property in Xabia is just one (of many) that I came across some months ago, liked the look of, and stuck in my favourites, until such times as, well - you never know


I used Street View to check out the properties we went to see in Archidona too. It's really ueful as you can tell what the roads are like, as well as the surrounding neighbourhood/landscape. I didn't need a street map when we got there as I'd been up and down those streets many times! If you write to the agents they _might_ even tell you in what street the property is - saves a lot of "walking"


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Navas said:


> I used Street View to check out the properties we went to see in Archidona too. It's really ueful as you can tell what the roads are like, as well as the surrounding neighbourhood/landscape. I didn't need a street map when we got there as I'd been up and down those streets many times! If you write to the agents they _might_ even tell you in what street the property is - saves a lot of "walking"


Yes, it's very useful in checking out 'the lay of the land' but what amazes me is 
how come the weather in the UK almost always seems so fine on street view


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

....So, it seems we've now got the torrential rains here in the UK. Not as bad as it can be/was in Spain, but its causing a fair bit of mayhem

Jo xxx


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

jojo said:


> ....So, it seems we've now got the torrential rains here in the UK. Not as bad as it can be/was in Spain, but its causing a fair bit of mayhem
> 
> Jo xxx


Put it down to climate change (aka global warming) ... it seemed like a good thing (to me) to warm Gran Britannia up a bit but, I didn't realise that rising temps would lead to rising water levels!

Better get your long Johns out for Wednesday onwards though:

UK forecast - Met Office


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

virgil said:


> Put it down to climate change (aka global warming) ... it seemed like a good thing (to me) to warm Gran Britannia up a bit but, I didn't realise that rising temps would lead to rising water levels!
> 
> Better get your long Johns out for Wednesday onwards though:
> 
> UK forecast - Met Office


 Ooohh, its not global warming anymore, its climate change lol!! However, I thought we were in for a dry but cold spell???????

Jo xxx


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

jojo said:


> I thought we were in for a dry but cold spell???????
> 
> Jo xxx


Bring it on! - I've got 60 bags o'coal, bought in September at Summer? prices 

Also got a load of Hemlock: Tsuga heterophylla - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia .. I haven't lit the multi-fuel stove yet (believe it or not!) my thinking is that once I partake of its warmth, I'll have to keep the critter going 'til the end of April


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

It was always climate change but then a local British rag decided that wasn't alarmist enough and coined the phrase global warming. One of the possible effects of climate change is the collapse of the gulf stream, although that does happen naturally every 60,000 years or so, but when/if it does the climate in Britain will most certainly change; it will be like northern Canada. Nice.


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

It's all very soggy around here in Cambridgeshire. Flood meadows are properly flooded, people stranded in their homes by rising river levels, just the other side of Huntingdon and one man died, not more than a couple of miles away, when his car went into the river on Saturday evening. We do regularly get flooding though, which is why we have flood meadows. Nothing new.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

thrax said:


> One of the possible effects of climate change is the collapse of the gulf stream, although that does happen naturally every 60,000 years or so, but when/if it does the climate in Britain will most certainly change; it will be like northern Canada. Nice.


Northern Canada is a big place though effendi, shall we settle on a Labrador:

Weather Forecast: Labrador City, Newfoundland and Labrador - The Weather Network


----------



## offthewall (Nov 20, 2012)

Still looks OK compared to 6 months of constant rain back in Cumbria !!! Warm rain or cold rain ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

offthewall said:


> Still looks OK compared to 6 months of constant rain back in Cumbria !!! Warm rain or cold rain ?


hailstones here yesterday!!

& today it's 11º in the sun & very windy - we're on alert for high winds up to 70 km/h & high seas - overnight we had winds of nearly 50 km/h


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Having suffered both the rain in Spain and this recent lot in the UK - I'd prefer the UK - Spains rain is so much heavier, harder, prolonged and causes more damage. Also the UK tends to be better (almost over the top) with the clearing and sorting out. I remember in Spain when a major road near us felll down the side of a hill due to a landslide, they just put a couple of barriers up for a few months, it took about 6 months before they sort of patched it up - in the UK that road would have been closed and hundreds of cones and men would have been on the scene til it was mended - good or bad??? I dont know


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Well, I lit the ole multi-fuel stove today for the first time this year, I gave it a good going over before lighting it though - sealed any gaps with fire cement, stuck the brush up the chimney (and saved myself £30).

Really nice to just sit by it now and watch the birds, rabbits and squirrels eating the nuts n' seeds outside.

More rain at the weekend


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lovely sunny day....warm enough for T shirt and no coat...until the sun goes down then it's chilly.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sunny here in my part of the UK too!!! T-shirt weather???????????????? Er................ NO!!! Freezing!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Still waiting for sun to appear over the mountian. Cloud level and snow level forecast to be lower than we are and snow is forecast for tomorrow p.m. Many of the mountain tops around us are already white-capped. Winter draws on or should that be winter drawers on?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Back from a stint at the perrera up the mountain...had to put loads of Nivea on my sunburnt face....Should have applied sun block as I got burnt yesterday sitting in the sun...Duh


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

In a few weeks time the sunrise every morning will be over the med. It is stunning. Never got tired of it last year and can't wait for it this year. Weather today is wonderful. I was in a chemist last week at about 9 pm having just finished 4 hours of teaching and I didn't have a coat. I was wearing a t-shirt and was a bit chilly and the chemist told me off and said you must wear a coat. It might be 21 C in the day time but it drops quickly to 14 or 15 at night so wear a coat. I replied, in England, 14 or 15 is BBQ weather. She laughed. I shivered.


----------



## carlnotts (Sep 13, 2012)

thrax said:


> In a few weeks time the sunrise every morning will be over the med. It is stunning. Never got tired of it last year and can't wait for it this year. Weather today is wonderful. I was in a chemist last week at about 9 pm having just finished 4 hours of teaching and I didn't have a coat. I was wearing a t-shirt and was a bit chilly and the chemist told me off and said you must wear a coat. It might be 21 C in the day time but it drops quickly to 14 or 15 at night so wear a coat. I replied, in England, 14 or 15 is BBQ weather. She laughed. I shivered.


We had minus 2c last night / this morning where I live in the UK, today is one of those days that is really cold but with bright blue sky's. I have just come in from sweeping the leaves up from the patio. It feels a bit like being a child again when you go outside run around a bit then come into the warmth with red glowing cheeks, quite a nice feeling really.

It's the cold grey rainy miserable days the UK has so many of that I really can't be doing with, it's then that I wish I was on my patio in Spain in just a T shirt, oh & shorts as well...........  😉

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

carlnotts said:


> We had minus 2c last night / this morning where I live in the UK, today is one of those days that is really cold but with bright blue sky's. I have just come in from sweeping the leaves up from the patio. It feels a bit like being a child again when you go outside run around a bit then come into the warmth with red glowing cheeks, quite a nice feeling really.
> 
> It's the cold grey rainy miserable days the UK has so many of that I really can't be doing with, it's then that I wish I was on my patio in Spain in just a T shirt, oh & shorts as well...........  😉
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


 When we were in Spain, we'd actually sit outside just to get warm, cos the houses arent designed for warmth lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------

